# Showing your colours



## Jarnhamar (13 Jan 2014)

I just read an email today which said we will be switching to a new Coyote Brown T-Shirt.  The switch will come after the stocks of green T-shirts are used up, and then after stocks of tan T-shirts are used up.   There will be up to 3 colored T-shirts in circulation at the same time.

This will go along beautifully with our black and brown boot options and uniforms that fade at noticeably different rates.

Of course last but certainly not least, our high visibility name tags and rank  ;D


----------



## PuckChaser (13 Jan 2014)

You forgot to mention the 3 types of CADPAT shirts we'll have in the system shortly. Each noticeably different from the other.


----------



## jlv031 (13 Jan 2014)

Cadpat tshirts ? Why


----------



## dimsum (13 Jan 2014)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> You forgot to mention the 3 types of CADPAT shirts we'll have in the system shortly. Each noticeably different from the other.



What's the third?  There's "baseline" and the one based on the US Army shirt (whose name escapes me now).


----------



## PuckChaser (13 Jan 2014)

Interim shirt that is a normal shirt + vertical pockets w/velcro on the sleeves.


----------



## Halifax Tar (13 Jan 2014)

Watch it boys don't want to be leaking any info...


----------



## Eye In The Sky (13 Jan 2014)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> I just read an email today which said we will be switching to a new Coyote Brown T-Shirt.  The switch will come after the stocks of green T-shirts are used up, and then after stocks of tan T-shirts are used up.   There will be up to 3 colored T-shirts in circulation at the same time.
> 
> This will go along beautifully with our black and brown boot options and uniforms that fade at noticeably different rates.
> 
> Of course last but certainly not least, our high visibility name tags and rank  ;D



Crikies, and you army fellas bitch at use for our 'wardrobe'.   ;D


----------



## PuckChaser (13 Jan 2014)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Crikies, and you army fellas ***** at use for our 'wardrobe'.   ;D



No war to fight now, gotta get the buttons and bows out.  ;D


----------



## Michael OLeary (13 Jan 2014)

There's a simple solution to the Sergeant Major's uniformity conundrum ... everyone buys a company t-shirt.    >


----------



## Jarnhamar (13 Jan 2014)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> There's a simple solution to the Sergeant Major's uniformity conundrum ... everyone buys a company t-shirt.    >



But that's 5 colours


----------



## Michael OLeary (13 Jan 2014)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> But that's 5 colours



Nope, that's five shirts. Just make sure you're wearing the correct one for the Sergeant Major in front of you.


----------



## PuckChaser (13 Jan 2014)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> Nope, that's five shirts. Just make sure you're wearing the correct one for the Sergeant Major in front of you.



No need for extras anymore, either. Permanent change parades.


----------



## Michael OLeary (13 Jan 2014)

Shades of Heartbreak Ridge.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (13 Jan 2014)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> Shades of Heartbreak Ridge.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O02WseVFBw8

 ;D


----------



## ModlrMike (14 Jan 2014)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> There will be up to 3 colored T-shirts in circulation at the same time.



There may be three for the Army, but there'll be five overall.


----------



## Pusser (14 Jan 2014)

Keep it simple - black goes with everything.  ;D


----------



## Michael OLeary (14 Jan 2014)

Pusser said:
			
		

> Keep it simple - black goes with everything.  ;D



Project Simple failed after the third committee formed for the task was unable to define the word to the satisfaction of the Mission Task Verbs Committee.


----------



## Journeyman (15 Jan 2014)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> Project Simple failed after the third committee formed for the task was unable to define the word to the satisfaction of the Mission Task Verbs Committee.


   :rofl:

Sadly......MilPoints inbound   :nod:


----------



## Pusser (15 Jan 2014)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> Project Simple failed after the third committee formed for the task was unable to define the word to the satisfaction of the Mission Task Verbs Committee.



Well, then maybe we should hand this over to a Special Operating Agency.  At the very least an independant inquiry is called for.


----------



## Mr. St-Cyr (27 Jan 2014)

I heard the t-shirt rumour last summer over the phone while I was ordering new boots from the Valcatraz clothing store. The clerk said something about one t-shirt for every environment to save money. However, I think the US Marines successfully fielded a green t-shirt with their arid MARPAT uniforms so the point is kind of moot.

All of that doesn't matter once you factor-in how cool it is to say ''coyote brown''.


----------



## PuckChaser (27 Jan 2014)

Mr. St-Cyr said:
			
		

> I heard the t-shirt rumour last summer over the phone while I was ordering new boots from the Valcatraz clothing store. The clerk said something about one t-shirt for every environment to save money. However, I think the US Marines successfully fielded a green t-shirt with their arid MARPAT uniforms so the point is kind of moot.



Do the new ECU combats retain that mandarin collar design? If so, T-Shirt colour is moot.


----------



## Mr. St-Cyr (27 Jan 2014)

We are supposed to button-up the gentleman collars in the field in the first place so the collar type is a moot point too.

edit to add ''in the field''


----------



## slayer/raptor (27 Jan 2014)

I have not seen one person button up that collar in the field without being ridiculed.


----------



## Mr. St-Cyr (28 Jan 2014)

slayer/raptor said:
			
		

> I have not seen one person button up that collar in the field without being ridiculed.



That depends if you outrank that person or not.


----------



## Journeyman (28 Jan 2014)

Mr. St-Cyr said:
			
		

> > I have not seen one person button up that collar in the field without being ridiculed.
> 
> 
> That depends if you outrank that person or not.


I've seen ridicule go upwards and downwards -- the variable being how public it is.   


In fact, I'm pretty sure it's offensive and discriminatory to moderate your ridicule based on rank.


----------



## Kat Stevens (28 Jan 2014)

Point of interest:  Ridicule is one of a very few things that defy the laws of physics, by actually rolling uphill and gathering mass and momentum as it travels.


----------



## Jarnhamar (28 Jan 2014)




----------



## Mr. St-Cyr (28 Jan 2014)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> That depends if you outrank that person or not.I've seen ridicule go upwards and downwards -- the variable being how public it is.
> 
> 
> In fact, I'm pretty sure it's offensive and discriminatory to moderate your ridicule based on rank.



lmao. 

The last guy I saw with the buttons done up was my CO. He also had helmet scrim on. But he is a 7 foot ex football player and I was a brand new platoon commander and I wanted to keep it that way. haha


----------



## The Bread Guy (28 Jan 2014)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> Nope, that's five shirts. Just make sure you're wearing the correct one for the Sergeant Major in front of you.


A la Gunny Highway t-shirt parade, right?


----------

